# Remodel - Difficulty in removing corner gas fireplace?



## burnermike (Jun 28, 2018)

Our split level ranch has a small family room downstairs with a corner fireplace.  I want to put in a free-standing wood or pellet stove to supplement the electric baseboard.   I'm worried an insert won't be very efficient, and it still uses electricity. 

*My question:* what do you think is involved in removing that corner gas fireplace?  I want the walls to meet at 90 degrees and put the freestanding stove in that corner.  Would there be much heavy material to remove in the chimney, or could I just rip out the bottom part of the flue (use it for the new free-standing stove), cut out some drywall, and patch it back up?

Pictures attached.  The back left corner of the dining room appears to contain the flue from the fireplace below it.


----------



## DAKSY (Jun 28, 2018)

Can you post a pic of the OUTSIDE view of the chimney & the cap?
I can't tell what you have there...
It could be a gas fireplace, or a wood burning fireplace with a gas log set.
Definitely need more info.


----------



## burnermike (Jun 28, 2018)

This is the only picture I have right now.  Sorry it's not the best.  We're closing and not yet moved in.


----------



## DAKSY (Jun 28, 2018)

OK. We DEFINITELY need more info. Thanks.


----------



## Corey (Jul 2, 2018)

Well, at first glance, that looks to be a full masonry flue and fireplace.  If that is the case, a tear-out would be HUGE.


----------



## burnermike (Sep 11, 2018)

Follow-up for anybody interested:

I had a guy come out and give me a quote on a pellet stove for upstairs and look at the fireplace downstairs.  He said the chimney isn't up to code for a real fireplace, but it could take an insert or a pellet stove without modification.  There isn't enough room in there for two flues.


----------

